# Tomcat Zugriff auf lokale Dateien



## clubfan99 (13. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

habe Tomcat auf einem Win 2003 Server installiert. Klappt alles einwandfrei.

In meiner WEB-Anwendung habe ich mehrere File - Objekte, die ich lokal auf dem Server abspeichern möchte. Die Dateien sollen nicht unter dem WEB-App-Verzeichnis liegen.

Kann ich mit Tomcat auf lokale Dateien zugreifen und wenn ja, bitte wie!

Danke


----------



## Noctarius (13. Dez 2009)

- Ja
- Pfad angeben
- Zugriffsrechte passend setzen


----------



## JanHH (15. Dez 2009)

Im Grunde geht das genauso wie bei allen anderen Java-Programmen auch.. die Frage ob die nun als Servlet im Tomcat laufen macht da keinen Unterschied. Man sollte aber vielleicht beachten, dass man sowas eigentlich nicht "tun sollte" in einer JEE-Umgebung.


----------

